# Neues aus der Zukunft -  Bildspiegelsternfocus 2063



## Reinhard (31 Januar 2015)

Bildspiegelsternfocus 2063:

Angela Merkel tritt mit 109 als Kanzlerin zurück. Laut dpa erklärte Angela Merkel:
"Obwohl ich dem deutschen Volk schon seit Jahrzehnten unschlüssig im Weg stehe, fehlt mir letztendlich die Kraft dies weiterhin zu tun.
Ich wünsche meinem Nachfolger die Energie diese absolut alternativlose Linie fortzusetzen."

Regierung beschließt neue Rentengesetzgebung:
Rente ab 87, mit 23 Prozent des letzten Bruttogehalts.

Tragischer Arbeitsunfall:
Dachdecker (85) mit Rollator vom Gerüst gestürzt. Die neuen Rentengesetze zeigen Probleme auf:
Wie erst gestern bekannt wurde, meldete die Polzei in Berlin Mitte den Unfall schon am vergangenen Samstag.
Der Arbeiter hätte nur noch 13 Monate bis zu seiner Rente gehabt. Leider verunglückte er tödlich.

Technischer Durchbruch:
Warp-Flug durch Zefram Cochrane geglückt. Erster Kontakt mit außerirdischer Zivilisation.
Ein Abgesandter der Besucher, die sich "Vulkanier" nennen, betonte er wolle sich nicht in irdische Angelegenheiten einmischen, allerdings sei die Unlogik des Handelns auf der Erde auf seinem Planeten absolut undenkbar.

Meeresspiegel steigt bedrohlich:
London steht unter Wasser. Der Buckinghampalast ist nur mehr per Boot errreichbar.
Die Raben im Tower nähmen Schwimmunterricht, der britische Innenminister Deepwater bezeichnete dies als "äußert schlechtes Omen".

Letzte Eisbärin der Arktis gerettet:
Ein australisches Forscherteam hat auf einer Eisscholle die letzte Eisbärin gefangen.
"Wie wir sie zubereiten wissen wir noch nicht, aber Bärenschinken soll ganz lecker sein", so ein Sprecher.

Drohnenangriff auf deutschen Datenschutzbeauftragten. Das VIG dementiert:
Wie das VIG (Vereinigte Internationale Geheimdienste) verlauten ließ, habe der unglückliche Angriff durch unglückliche Informationen aus unglücklichen Quellen zur unglücklichen Entscheidung dieses Angriffes geführt.
Der Datenschutz habe bei dieser Aktion jedoch nie zur Debatte gestanden.
Glücklicherweise wurde der Datenschutzbeauftragte nur leicht verletzt. Weiterer Kollateralschaden entstand nicht.
Wie aus Regierungskreisen bekannt wurde, wird die Existenz eines "Datenschutzbeauftragten" ebenso dementiert wie die Existenz des Krankenhauses, in das er eingeliefert wurde. Das VIG äußerte sich nicht dazu, drückte aber indirekt Zufriedenheit über die Verlautbarungen aus.


----------

